# Microsorum madness



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hiya.

First of all, let me introduce my self.
My name is Martin, I live in Denmark, I worked for some time at Tropica Aquarium Plants as a product Developer, and am interested in aquatic plants...obviously..

I am interested in many types of aquatics, but I do like Microsorum and moss, and Rotalas.. and and and and 

I've seen a few people post here about different species of microsorum, but not enough !..

What I am looking to do is find more people who are interested in microsorum, who keep them, and who might be willing to trade.
I tend to browse different international sites from time to time, looking for new types, but rarely do I find any..

To show you a few pictures to back up my 'illness' here's some shots


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

more pics.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

even more


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

and again


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

and would you believe..when I set out uploading the pics, they were actually in order.. now they're a mess .. :/


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

wow, nice collection, nice pics

I'd venture to say you'd probably be the source of any new Microsorum species in the hobby at this moment


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Who knew there were so many kinds.!!!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Martin, 
I'm glad to meet You here! Last we met on the fair in Hannover 
Many of the Microsorum pteropus forms in the botanical garden of Göttingen came from Denmark, so I'm infected with "Microsoritis" as well 
I've found out that the M. pteropus "Taiwan" (the one with linear, somewhat wavy, dark green, up to ca. 2 cm wide leaves) circulates among aquarists in Germany both as "Narrow" and as "Needle Leaf". But it's not the same as "Narrow leaf" from Tropica. And I think it's also not identical to the true "Needle leaf", having leaves less than 1 cm wide - under the same growth conditions.
Heiko


----------



## Shurinpu (Jan 11, 2007)

You have a very nice fern collection! 

What species is the plant in the center photograph of the third post? It looks like one I have seen for sale in Japan under the trade name of jujiba (cross-leaf).


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Martin, Nice collection you have there. If possible have photo of them in their best growing form.


----------

